# De otro modo = De outro jeito / aliás



## Gamen

Gostaria saber se é correta minha tradução. Sobretudo do conector espanhol "de otro modo" em português.

Trabaja duro y, además, estudia y aprende todo lo que puedas. De otro modo no vas a poder progresar en la vida.

Minha tentativa:

Trabalhe duro e, além disso, estude e aprenda todo o que possa. *De outro jeito (ou aliás)* não vai poder progredir na vida. (Brasil)
Trabalha duro e, ademais, estuda e aprende todo o que possas.* De outro jeito (ou aliás)* não vais poder progredir na vida. (Portugal)

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Gostaria saber se é correta minha tradução. Sobretudo do conector espanhol "de otro modo" em português.
> 
> Trabaja duro y, además, estudia y aprende todo lo que puedas. De otro modo no vas a poder progresar en la vida.
> 
> Minha tentativa:
> 
> Trabalhe duro e, além disso, estude e aprenda todo o que possa. *De outro jeito (ou aliás)* não vai poder progredir na vida. (Brasil)
> Trabalha duro e, ademais, estuda e aprende todo o que possas.* De outro jeito** (ou aliás**)* não vais poder progredir na vida. (Portugal)
> 
> Muito obrigado.



_'De outro modo', 'de outra maneira_'. Neste caso não pode usar '_aliás_'. Use _'se não for assim_' se não quiser usar um dos outros. Com esta frase _'aliás'_ implica que a pessoa não vai mesmo progredir na vida, trabalhe duro ou não.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado pela resposta.
Neste caso, então, "jeito" não pode ser usado como sinônimo de "modo" ou "maneira"?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Obrigado pela resposta.
> Neste caso, então, "jeito" não pode ser usado como sinônimo de "modo" ou "maneira"?



Pode, mas no Brasil. Não quer dizer que em Portugal não usemos '_jeito_' com esse significado, mas é menos comum e, de qualquer modo, não numa expressão como _'de outro jeito'_


----------



## Gamen

E' bom saber então.
O meu dicionário traduz "aliás" para o espanhol com as seguintes expressôes:
*Mejor dicho
De otro modo
Por otra parte*


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> E' bom saber então.
> O meu dicionário traduz "aliás" para o espanhol com as seguintes expressôes:
> *Mejor dicho
> De otro modo
> Por otra árte*



Sim, são traduções correctas, mas com diferentes acepções. _'De outro modo'_ em português nem sempre é o mesmo que _'melhor dito_'. Frequentemente tem o sentido de _'se não for assim_', por exemplo, e nesse caso, não é a mesma coisa. Na acepção de '_melhor dito_', querendo usar 'outro_ modo_', costumamos dizer explicitamente _'dito de outro modo_'  
o


----------



## Gamen

O conector "aliás" então pode sugnificar em algum contexto "de outro modo", "de outra maneira", "melhor dito", "dito de outro modo"?

Ele deve trabalhar duro para progredir na vida. *De outro modo/ maneira*, não vai conseguir nada e dependerá sempre dos pais.
(Aqui não cabe dizer "aliás" com o significado de "se não for assim")

Ele não é inteligente. *Melhor dito/ aliás / dito de outro modo *não é bom ou hábil / habilidoso para esse tipo de coisas, mas pode se desempenhar muito bem em outros campos.
(Aqui sim pode se usar "aliás" com o sentido de "melhor dito"?)


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> O conector "aliás" então pode sugnificar em algum contexto "de outro modo", "de outra maneira", "melhor dito", "dito de outro modo"?
> 
> Ele deve trabalhar duro para progredir na vida. *De outro modo/ maneira*, não vai conseguir nada e dependerá sempre dos pais.
> (Aqui não cabe dizer "aliás" com o significado de "se não for assim")
> 
> Ele não é inteligente. *Melhor dito/ aliás / dito de outro modo *não é bom ou hábil / habilidoso para esse tipo de coisas, mas pode se desempenhar muito bem em outros campos.
> (Aqui sim pode se usar "aliás" com o sentido de "melhor dito"?)



No geral, sim, está correcto, mas atenção que o significado das três alternativas na segunda frase pode não ser exactamente equivalente._'Aliás_' implica nesse caso uma correcção ao que foi dito, ou seja, não é exacto que ele não seja inteligente, ele realmente é é inábil. Um dos usos de _'aliás'_ é, pois, o de introduzir uma correcção, uma precisão, uma reserva, uma restrição ao que se disse antes. _'Melhor dito_' é ambíguo. Tanto pode querer dizer que vai expressar a mesma ideia por outras palavras, quiçá mais apropriadas (ou seja, só muda a forma) como que corrige o que disse antes (corrige a afirmação propriamente dita) e aí poderá significar o mesmo que '_aliás_'. '_Dito de outro modo' _só implica alterações de forma, ou seja, diz o mesmo por outras palavras. Claro que é a lógica da afirmação que autoriza o uso ou não de uma dessas expressões. Na primeira não pode usar _'aliás'_ porque a ideia que expressa não faria muito sentido, seria algo contraditória. Que sentido tem dizer que uma pessoa tem de trabalhar muito para ser alguém e profetizar logo a seguir, peremptoriamente e corrigindo o que foi dito atrás, que essa pessoa nunca fará nada na vida? 

*aliás* 
(latim _alias, outra vez, noutra época, noutro local, de outra maneira) 
adv.
1. De outro modo, se não fosse assim.
2. A propósito, diga-se de passagem, verdade seja dita.
3. Expressão usada para acrescentar algo ao que já foi dito. = ALÉM DISSO, ALÉM DO MAIS
4. Expressão usada para reformular algo que foi dito; melhor dizendo, ou melhor.
_


----------



## Gamen

Então, pode ser usar "aliás" na primeira frase anterior com o significado de: "de outro modo/maneira", "se não for/fosse assim", "(em) caso contrário", "de não ser assim", "senão". (Primeira acepção do termo dada acima)

Ele deve trabalhar duro para progredir na vida. *Aliás*, não vai conseguir nada e dependerá sempre dos pais.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Então, pode ser usar "aliás" na primeira frase anterior com o significado de: "de outro modo/maneira", "se não for/fosse assim", "(em) caso contrário", "de não ser assim", "senão".
> Não é mesmo?
> 
> Ele deve trabalhar duro para progredir na vida. *Aliás* *senão/ se não for assim/ de outro modo/ caso contrário*, não vai conseguir nada e dependerá sempre dos pais.



_'se não fosse'_ é incorrecto porque usa um tempo passado para uma acção futura. Seria aceitável, parece-me, se mudasse o resto da frase para o futuro do pretérito (condicional): '_se não fosse assim, não iria conseguir nada e dependeria sempre dos pais', _mas não o considero aconselhável. Mantenha o futuro do conjuntivo_ 'se não for'_
_'de não ser assim' _não se usa em português, é uma expressão típica do espanhol.
_'Aliás_' não cabe aqui pelas razões expostas. Aliás, se não me engano, '_aliás_' nunca se reporta a condições, como é o caso aqui (se ele não trabalhar duro, não vai conseguir nada).


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado Carfer.
Desculpe a insistência, mas não compreendo o seguinte. Se entre os significados de "aliás" temos *"Se não for assim"* e *"de outro modo"* por que não posso usá-lo (alás) para expressar esses mesmos signifcados?

Não é assim que funciona "aliás" quando significa "de outro modo" como se evidencia no exemplo que segue:

Deve comer e se nutrir, *de outro modo (aliás)* vai ficar doente e morrer.


----------



## anaczz

Talvez seja melhor esquecer esse "de outro modo" que, aliás, é uma má definição de "aliás".

Os sentidos usuais de aliás são:

- "quero dizer", "na verdade", servindo para retificar algo que se disse anteriormente:
Tenho 51 anos, aliás, 50 pois faço anos só amanhã.

-A propósito; na verdade:
 "...nunca mais ousei repetir essas experiências, aliás inúteis." (Mário de Sá Carneiro, _A confissão de Lúcio._)

-Confirmar, reforçar ou aperfeiçoar algo que se disse anteriormente:
Começou a trabalhar como comissário de bordo, aliás, foi assim que conseguiu conhecer todos os países que desejava.
Deve comer e se nutrir para seu próprio bem, aliás, se não o fizer pode ficar doente e morrer.
Ela é uma boa secretária, aliás, a melhor secretária que já conheci.

- diga-se de passagem, por falar nisso, por sinal
Foi morar no subúrbio, aliás, num local muito violento.









​


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos anaczz. Muito útil.
E' realmente muito difícil para os hispanoparlantes traduzir "aliás" posto que não existe em espanhol e tem, "aliás" muitos significados.
O seus exemplos clarissímos, igual que os de Carfer mais acima.

Quis substitur o "aliás" por outras expressôes para que me indique se entendi os conceitos:

- "quero dizer", "na verdade", servindo para retificar algo que se disse anteriormente:
Tenho 51 anos, *melhor dito*, *melhor, dizendo melhor* 50 pois faço anos só amanhã.

-A propósito; na verdade:
 "...nunca mais ousei repetir essas experiências, *realmente / verdadeiramente* inúteis." (Mário de Sá Carneiro, _A confissão de Lúcio._)

-Confirmar, reforçar ou aperfeiçoar algo que se disse anteriormente:
Começou a trabalhar como comissário de bordo, aliás, foi assim que conseguiu conhecer todos os países que desejava.
Deve comer e se nutrir para seu próprio bem, *e ainda mais*, *dito de outro modo*, *e além disso, além do mais* se não o fizer pode ficar doente e morrer.
Ela é uma boa secretária, *e* *mais ainda, e mais do que isso*, *em outras palavras*, a melhor secretária que já conheci.

- diga-se de passagem, por falar nisso, por sinal
Foi morar no subúrbio, *e dito seja de passagem*, num local muito violento.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos anaczz. Muito útil.
> E' realmente muito difícil para os hispanoparlantes traduzir "aliás" posto que não existe em espanhol e tem, "aliás" muitos significados.
> O seus exemplos clarissímos, igual que os de Carfer mais acima.
> 
> Quis substitur o "aliás" por outras expressôes para que me indique se entendi os conceitos:
> 
> - "quero dizer", "na verdade", servindo para retificar algo que se disse anteriormente:
> Tenho 51 anos, *melhor dito OK*, *melhor **OK**, dizendo melhor/** melhor **dizendo **OK* 50 pois faço anos só amanhã.
> 
> -A propósito; na verdade:
> "...nunca mais ousei repetir essas experiências, *realmente / verdadeiramente**OK *inúteis." (Mário de Sá Carneiro, _A confissão de Lúcio._)
> 
> -Confirmar, reforçar ou aperfeiçoar algo que se disse anteriormente:
> Começou a trabalhar como comissário de bordo, aliás, foi assim que conseguiu conhecer todos os países que desejava.
> Deve comer e se nutrir para seu próprio bem, *e ainda mais*, *dito de outro modo*, *e além disso, além do mais* se não o fizer pode ficar doente e morrer.
> Ela é uma boa secretária, *e* *mais ainda **OK**, e mais do que isso **OK*, *em outras palavras, **na verdade*, a melhor secretária que já conheci.
> 
> - diga-se de passagem, por falar nisso, por sinal
> Foi morar no subúrbio, *e dito seja de passagem**OK*, num local muito violento.



Gamen, se acaso você fala francês, o uso de '_d'ailleurs_' é muito semelhante ao _'aliás'_ português.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Carfer. Agradeço muito toda sua ajuda para esclarecer os pontos em que tenho dúvida. 

Ficaram claros para mim os usos de "aliás". Mais ainda gostaria clarificar uma questão. Eu pensei que "aliás" pudesse se traduzido em algum sentido como "autrement" do francés ou como "otherwise" do inglês.

Pela razão antedita, quando eu quería traduzir a expressão espanhola "de otro modo", não queria significar "dito de outro modo", "em otras palavras", *mas* "caso contrário", "se não for assim". Este é o sentido que damos em espanhol, a maioria das vezes, ao conector "de outro modo".

De maneira que, voltando à primeira questão, quando eu empreguei "aliás" na frase com que abri este fio quis significar únicamente "caso contrário", "senão". De outro modo, minha frase, como tu Carfer bem explicaste anteriormente, não tivesse tido sentido algum.

Assim, eu pretendi expressar o seguinte:

Trabalhe duro e, além disso, estude e aprenda todo o que possa. *CASO CONTRÁRIO* /* SENAO* (*DE OUTRO MODO*) Não vai poder progredir na vida. 
*
Pois bem. Além dos sentidos que claramente Carfer e anaczz expuseram nos posts 8 e 12, "aliás" poderia significar "caso contrário" e "senão" como expressam os termos "autrement" e "otherwise" em francês e inglês?*


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Carfer. Agradeço muito toda sua ajuda para esclarecer os pontos em que tenho dúvida.
> 
> Ficaram claros para mim os usos de "aliás". Mais ainda gostaria clarificar uma questão. Eu pensei que "aliás" pudesse se traduzido em algum sentido como "autrement" do francés ou como "otherwise" do inglês.
> 
> Pela razão antedita, quando eu quería traduzir a expressão espanhola "de otro modo", não queria significar "dito de outro modo", "em otras palavras", *mas* "caso contrário", "se não for assim". Este é o sentido que damos em espanhol, a maioria das vezes, ao conector "de outro modo".
> 
> De maneira que, voltando à primeira questão, quando eu empreguei "aliás" na frase com que abri este fio quis significar únicamente "caso contrário", "senão". De outro modo, minha frase, como tu Carfer bem explicaste anteriormente, não tivesse tido sentido algum.
> 
> Assim, eu pretendi expressar o seguinte:
> 
> Trabalhe duro e, além disso, estude e aprenda todo o que possa. *CASO CONTRÁRIO* /* SENAO* (*DE OUTRO MODO*) Não vai poder progredir na vida.
> *
> Pois bem. Além dos sentidos que claramente Carfer e anaczz expuseram nos posts 8 e 12, "aliás" poderia significar "caso contrário" e "senão" como expressam os termos "autrement" e "otherwise" em francês e inglês?*



Nesta frase concreta, não penso que seja possível usar _'aliás_'. Não digo que não haja nenhuma situação concreta em que o francês '_autrement'_ equivalha a _'aliás_', mas não me ocorre nenhuma. No entanto, o francês tem um equivalente directo, como digo: _'d'ailleurs_'. Por exemplo, recorrendo ao dicionário WR:



*le sort en a voulu ~* A sorte decidiu *de outro modo/*  fate decided* otherwise*
*ça ne s'explique pas ~* Não há *outra forma* de o explicar / there's no other explanation for it;
*un escroc n'aurait pas agi ~* Um escroque não agiria *de outra forma* / it's the sort of thing you would expect from a crook;
*parlez-moi ~, je vous prie* não me fales assim, por favor / don't talk to me like that, please;
*il n'en est pas ~ des films É o que se passa com os filmes, não acontece de forma diferente com os filmes /* it's no different for films;
*il ne peut (pas) en être ~* Não pode ser *de outra maneira* / that's the way it has to be;
*c'est comme ça, et pas ~* É assim e não pode ser* de outra maneira* / that's just the way it is;
*on ne peut pas faire ~* Não podemos fazer *de outra maneira* / there's no other way;
*comment aurait-elle pu faire ~?* E como é que ela poderia ter feito?Poderia ter feito* outra coisa*' / what else could she have done?;
*je n'ai pas pu faire ~ que de les inviter *Não tive outro remédio senão convidá-los*/ * I had no alternative but to invite them;
*on ne peut y accéder ~ que par bateau* Só lá podemos chegar de barco / you can only get there by boat;
*je ne l'ai jamais vue ~ qu'en jean* Nunca a vi usar outra coisa* senão* jeans / I've never seen her in anything but jeans;
*ça s'est passé ~ que prévu* Não aconteceu como se esperava / it did not turn out as expected;
*~ dit* por outras palavras in other words;
_(sans quoi)_ sem o que / otherwise;
*~ ne compte pas sur moi* Se não, não contes comigo / otherwise don't count on me;
(_familier_)_(à part cela)_ para além disso / otherwise, apart from that;
(_familier_)_(beaucoup plus)_ *~ grave* muito mais sério (much) more serious;
*~ aimable* (much) muito mais simpático nicer;
*c'est ~ plus petit qu'ici* é muito mais pequeno do que aqui it's much smaller than here;
(_familier_)_(spécialement)_ *il n'était pas ~ impressionné* não estava particularmente impressionado he wasn't particularly _ou_unduly impressed.otherwise

E com '_otherwise_' passa-se quase o mesmo
*otherwise* ['ʌðəwaɪz] 



I_adverbio 
_*1   *de lo contrario: if it doesn't rain I'll wash my car, otherwise I'll wait a few days, Se não chover lavarei o carro, senão esperarei uns dias / si no llueve, lavaré el coche
     de lo contrario esperaré unos días 
2   aparte de eso, por lo demás 
3   de otra manera: I can't go, I'm otherwise engaged, Não posso ir, tenho outro compromisso / no puedo asistir, tengo otro compromiso
     in the circumstances, I cannot do otherwise, dadas as circunstâncias não posso fazer outra coisa / no puedo hacer otra cosa, dadas las circunstancias




Concluindo: sem prejuízo de poder haver situações em que possam equivaler-se, que não me ocorrem, não creio que a resposta seja positiva.


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Muito obrigado Carfer pelos esclarecimentos e comparaçôues com o inglês e francês. E'-me muito útil para identificar os significados apropriados.


----------



## cordobes82

Gostaria de fazer outra correção:




Gamen said:


> Trabalhe duro e, além disso, estude e aprenda *todo o que possa*.  Trabalhe duro e além disso, estude e aprenda *tudo o que puder.*
> Trabalha duro e, ademais, estuda e aprende *todo o que possas*. Trabalha duro e, além disso, estuda e aprende *tudo o que puderes.*
> 
> Muito obrigado.


----------



## Gamen

Está certinho cordobes. Em português su usa o futuro do subjuntivo nesse caso.


----------

